# AES à Clermont 3.0 Hunt for RonRon à Pâques ou La Trinité (14-17 avril 2006)



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

On lance l'idée pour l'AES 3ème édition de Clermont. 

Fort de son succès de la 1ère et 2ème mouture, et dans l'attente de la mini AES festivalière, voici le topic pour organiser cette troisième édition.

A priori, on part sur le week end de Pâques si on souhaite respecter la tradition. Mais les tradition c'est aussi fait pour être ****** :rateau:

Pour la date, on dit du *Vendredi 14 au Lundi 17 avril 2006* et pour le lieu ... on part sur Clermont, c'est quasi sûr ! 

Quoi faire : je propose du quad (l'an dernier a eu lieu les "play-off" du grand prix de Formule Kart MacG). Proposez 

Le slogan ? En Auvergne, on a pas (ou peu) d'avion, mais on a du ronron ! (et d'la tise :love: plein ! )


----------



## prerima (24 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

-

je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)

je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

-  WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
-

je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

-  WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)

je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2006)

Plein de tise :rose: c'est Tentant Flérant...


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)

je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plein de tise :rose: c'est Tentant Flérant...


On me signale dans l'oreillette qu'il y aurait la gnole du père de pim à siffler ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)


je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel


je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On me signale dans l'oreillette qu'il y aurait la gnole du père de pim à siffler ...


Elle est tellement forte qu'elle peut créer un choc psychologique et physique irrémédiable. Regardez avec Stook


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Elle est tellement forte qu'elle peut créer un choc psychologique et physique irrémédiable. Regardez avec Stook


Ah merde, ça me tentais. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi ça me tente... 

Wait and See....

PS :
Merci à Golf et à Taho de ne pas effacer ce post, qui DOIT être considéré comme il se doit.
Enfin j'dis ça j'dis rien...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel


je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Ohhh... *******, *****, ************ et... *********  pendant que... *****


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

*AES Clermont 3.0 : week end de Pâques *!​ 
je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy
-


je viens pas :rateau: :

-


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn, arrete de faire ton Golf :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
-


je viens pas :rateau: :


----------



## Bilbo (28 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
-

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
-


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## takamaka (29 Janvier 2006)

Ben je veux bien venir, ce serait ma "première AES" (whaoh !) et puis j'habite à 100m du Paris alors&#8230;
pour la truffade ne comptez pas sur moi mais pour le rhum arrangé voire le rhum tout court, je suis votre homme.


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
-


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## ginette107 (30 Janvier 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
-


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
-


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2006)

j'viendrais bien pour aider sonnyboy dans sa rude tâche !   

(message aussi sérieux que celui de sonnyboy... !  )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

ça va être beau si c'est aussi sérieux que moi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va être beau si c'est aussi sérieux que moi...




tu me devais pas une bière ? ou alors c'est l'inverse !! j'sais plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu me devais pas une bière ? ou alors c'est l'inverse !! j'sais plus...



je suis pas regardant, à ce propos en général...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)


je viens pas :rateau: :
Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

On est déjà neuf   Ça promets ! 

Il faudrait que l'on monte sur un volcan, un vrai (pas un avec un lac dedans  ), respirer le grand air


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

:hein: faire du sport ? :mouais:


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein: faire du sport ? :mouais:


Tu peux aussi monter doucement. Quand on est capable de tenir jusqu'à 5 heures du matin, on est capable de monter par un petit chemin jusqu'en haut d'une gentille montagne. 

Bon, bien sûr, il faut tout d'abord monter sur la montagne et ensuite fêter ça en buvant alcool, vins fins et liqueurs jusqu'à cinq heures du matin, et pas l'inverse - faire les choses dans le bon sens, afin que ça se passe bien.

L'année passé on était monté en haut du Puy-de-Dôme, mais avec le parking au sommet ça décourage de voir qu'ils y en a qui peuvent monter sans forcer. Là l'idée c'est de faire un vrai volcan, avec juste du vert dessus.


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2006)

je viens[/FONT]  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Là l'idée c'est de faire un vrai volcan, avec juste du vert dessus.




Encore un truc de modos


----------



## ange_63 (6 Février 2006)

Et faire un truc vers un buron? 
Je sais pas si on peut encore en louer...   
Au moins ça c'est authentique par ici!! 

Une virée dans une ferme de St nectaire?  Avec un bon vin et du bon pain c'est exquis :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et faire un truc vers un buron?
> Je sais pas si on peut encore en louer...
> Au moins ça c'est authentique!!
> 
> Une virée dans une ferme de St nectaire?  Avec un bon vin et du bon pain c'est exquis :love:




On y réfléchit.
Comme je l'ai dit dans le sujet d'à côté, je laisse tomber ce sujet pour organiser l'AES. Rdv sur le toubarvert, le soir notamment ou via mp pour la suite des choses. (Qui sait, peut être sur un forum annexe)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

J'oubliais le mot de la fin pour conclure :

*Des forums et des maux : A0E2060S hunt **à ** RonRon **for Trinité **3.0 **Clermont** Paques *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

Attention aux doigts ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

Attention chérie ca va couper !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention chérie ca va couper !





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Finn_Atlas.


 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

édith sorry erreur


----------



## pim (6 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention chérie ca va couper !



Finn, le seul modo qui poste sur le forum en passant dans un tunnel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Finn, le seul modo qui poste sur le forum en passant dans un tunnel



Ah non maintenant je suis carrément Admin ...


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Finn, le seul modo qui poste sur le forum en passant dans un tunnel



... et qui appelle tous ses subalternes "Cherie..." ...  :rateau: 
Une sorte de retour d'acide ... heu retour de Nutella :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah non maintenant je suis carrément Admin ...


:mouais: c'est ça ... 
te reste de la tise ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

L'organisation de l'AES est en très bonne voie.


----------



## Franswa (9 Février 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2006)

Juste pour relancer


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Je suis et je vois ta relance ....


----------



## dada didouda (16 Février 2006)

On m'a dit qu'il y avait besoin d'un relanceur ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Ma foi c'est une fort belle relance que celle-ci ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2006)

Une cloche passe


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Manque plus qu'un lapin ...


----------



## dada didouda (16 Février 2006)

[mode lapin aux pruneaux] Qui m'appelle... ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Fais quand même gaffe les pruneaux ça fait aller ...


----------



## dada didouda (16 Février 2006)

> Fais quand même gaffe les pruneaux ça fait aller ...








[mode bergère aux pruneaux] Tiens ?  Un mouton aux pruneaux !


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Février 2006)

moi je préfere le lapin à la moutarde quand meme!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je viens  :
> 
> - Finn
> - prerima
> ...



Ici la conscience de Sonnyboy...

Il déconnait, il aura certainement un sanglier sur le feu à cette période...

S'il n'en a pas, sa conscience ira en buter un (de sanglier...), afin de l'occuper un peu (sonnyboy)...

Il a besoin qu'on l'occupe le petit sonny... sinon il s'ennuie...


----------



## dada didouda (19 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici la conscience de Sonnyboy...
> 
> Il déconnait, il aura certainement un sanglier sur le feu à cette période...
> 
> ...



sonny est schyzophrène... une sorte de Norman, qui se prend à la fois pour sa mère et pour son fils.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> sonny est schyzophrène... une sorte de Norman, qui se prend à la fois pour sa mère et pour son fils.



Et aussi pour ta soeur...


----------



## dada didouda (26 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi pour ta soeur...



Le cas devient encore plus intéressant que je ne le pensais :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2006)

Trés interessant, demande à Finn et prerima..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

Désolé, je ne donne pas dans le scatologique 

Bon, plus sérieusement, y en a-t-y qu'y veulent viendre ?


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je ne donne pas dans le scatologique



... ha bon  
Il n'y a pas de métaphore avec le Nutella :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... ha bon
> Il n'y a pas de métaphore avec le Nutella :rateau:




Eskimoooooo ! Qui veut un eskimoooo !??


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Eskimoooooo ! Qui veut un eskimoooo !??



Faut faire une liste : 

*Je suis courageux et téméraire : Je viens 
*
-

--------
(0)

*Je suis courageux mais pt'être pas téméraire : A confirmer
*
- 


------
(0)

*Je ne suis ni courageux, ni téméraire : Z'viens pas, une prochaine fois pt'être. *

-


-----
(0)


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

Il y en a déjà une dans ce thread!!! 
Le dernier à s'être instrit dessus est Franswa: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3654567&postcount=49

je la remets ici:

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- Taho! (Finn, je te l'ai promis l'an dernier, mais il y a des paramètres en jeu que je ne maîtrise pas encore...)
- GlobalCut (Demande de co-voiturage depuis la Bretagne)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## dada didouda (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> > Posté par Stargazer
> > Eskimoooooo ! Qui veut un eskimoooo !??
> 
> 
> ...



ah ??? c'était pas une liste pour savoir qui voulait un eskimo ?


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ah ??? c'était pas une liste pour savoir qui voulait un eskimo ?



si si ... 
Tu ouvres le bal ?


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> dada didouda a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

J'ai fait un peu de promo chez nos amis de macauvergne 
z'êtes priés de faire bon accueil :love:


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Et après on se plaind que golf soit trop rigide


----------



## KarHavane (28 Février 2006)

Ce sera avec plaisir, mais seulement "peut être", cause kravail.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Février 2006)

KarHavane a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera avec plaisir, mais seulement "peut être", cause kravail.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et après on se plaind que golf soit trop rigide



C'est vrai que l'AES se tient à Pâques !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et après on se plaind que golf soit trop rigide



A son age ça m'étonnerait..   

Et arrête les fautes...


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2006)

Faudrais que tu m'expliques comment tu utilises word pour poster  :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Il faudrait effectivement...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

Stop ou encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2006)

Juste un doigt alors :casse:


Plus sérieusement je change de catégorie :/


-------------------------------

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos) 
- GlobalCut


----------



## ginette107 (12 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt alors :casse:
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement je change de catégorie :/



tu t'es trompé de case


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2006)

Et quand tu te fais pas chier, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu te fais pas chier, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## ginette107 (3 Avril 2006)

-------------------------------

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- WebO (dates à vérifier, mais en principe ok à Pâques)
- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos) 




Une petite remontée


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens pour les mêmes raisons sérieuses que sonnyboy)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)
- Stargazer 


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - Ange_63
> - WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )



:afraid:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2006)

Oui et si je remonte d'un cran là maintenant je suis sous WebO ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et si je remonte d'un cran là maintenant je suis sous WebO ...



Remonte coquine, t'en crève d'envie. Te prive pas.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2006)

Bon et sinon qui d'autres qui vient ? 

STargaz', Mackie, d'autres ?

Et qui qui dort où ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

Ah mais je viens !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remonte coquine, t'en crève d'envie. Te prive pas.




Tu me connais trop bien gourmande !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je viens !



je viens  :

- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )
- Stargazer (tiens ma gourmande je te tiens chaud comme ça )

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## ange_63 (4 Avril 2006)

On le tient au chaud...en sandwich 
:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> On le tient au chaud...en sandwich
> :rateau:



J'essaie d'imaginer ce que ça pourrait donner...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

Imagine pas trop fort tu vas en mettre partout !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

Quoi t'aimes pas les sandwiches au beurre?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Avril 2006)

:mouais: Holàlà il refait déjà la déco de chez lui!!!! 

edite: en met pas trop plein les murs hein quand même ça fait désordre


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

On l'appelle pas le Kärscher suisse pour rien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

point info hébergement à l'hotel Atlas & prerima Cie :
- WebO
- Hardcore Tatoo Zouky
- 

Reste une place


----------



## pim (4 Avril 2006)

point info hébergement à l'hôtel pim and Cie :
- viendez tous y'a encore personne d'inscrit
- 
- 

Reste encore quelques places mais faut faire vite :bebe:


----------



## dada didouda (4 Avril 2006)

je viens  :
- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- pim
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )
- Stargazer (tiens ma gourmande je te tiens chaud comme ça )
-dada didouda (c'est hot dog ici )

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## dada didouda (4 Avril 2006)

au fait, on a toujours un problème de programme, non ? enfin, même si je vois s'annonçer des parties de dessous dessus karcher entre la bergère, WebO et ange...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> au fait, on a toujours un problème de programme, non ? enfin, même si je vois s'annonçer des parties de dessous dessus karcher entre la bergère, WebO et ange...



   
Mais heuuuu !!! 
:rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (4 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mais heuuuu !!!
> :rateau:



je ne fais que vous citer, hein, ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'oserais pas dire et de toute façon ya t'il quelque chose à dire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, on a toujours un problème de programme, non ?


Bah non ! Apéromax, partir à la recherche du ronron dans clermont, la quête des oeufs de Pâques, quad party (je me renseigne actuellement), resto (où ?  ), promenades volcaniques, tise ...
ENvoyez les propositions de votre côté


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je viens  :
> -dada didouda (c'est hot dog ici )



yes!  pour l'hébergement ... tu connais la route non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

Visiblement on reprend les mêmes que pour la mini AES et on remet çà :rateau: :love:

Sinon, on avait déjà évoqué la possibilité du quad : vous êtes chaud ?

http://www.quadlib.com/faireduquad/quad-63.php

Je retiendrais bien le "Reignat Kart Terre".
Niveau prix, faut compter entre 35 et 40 $ par tête de pipe pour 1 heure. 
Si ca vous branche, je me renseigne si possibilité d'avoir prix de groupe (en fonction du nombre de personnes, du temps - 1 heure, une demie journée- et enfonction de la date- samedi ou dimanche ?).


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

point info hébergement à l'hotel Atlas & prerima Cie :
- WebO
- Hardcore Tatoo Zouky
- Stargazer

Voilà voilà !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> au fait, on a toujours un problème de programme, non ? enfin, même si je vois s'annonçer des parties de dessous dessus karcher entre la bergère, WebO et ange...




Bah tu peux toujours filmer ... Comme premier film c'est pas mal non ?


----------



## pim (4 Avril 2006)

Ouah c'est cher le Quad ! :mouai:

Bon c'est où la sortie ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

Comparé à 10 min de karting l'an dernier, c'est plus mieux moins cher ! :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

Pendant que je vous tiens, quid du resto ? 
Sinon barbeuc' à l'arrache au lac de Servières ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

Pour le quad pourquoi pas... j'en ai jamais fait non plus... ça fera un entraînement pour les 24 heures de quad d'aoûtt prochain... Quoi y a pas? :mouais: 

Sinon, pour la bouffe, ouais à l'arrache au lac, on bouffera les grenouilles écrasées sur la route.  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

j'ai bien lue pipe quelque part mais pas de b**** donc je viens pas ! mais amusez-vous bien ! 

amitiés Finn !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien lue pipe quelque part mais pas de b**** donc je viens pas ! mais amusez-vous bien !
> 
> amitiés Finn !



Ca roule  

see you next


----------



## ange_63 (4 Avril 2006)

Pour moi le quad ça fait cher  :rose:

Le barbeuc ça me va  ou un resto aussi!


----------



## dada didouda (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien lue pipe quelque part mais pas de b**** donc je viens pas ! mais amusez-vous bien !
> 
> amitiés Finn !



ha ha, mais what will be will be, alea jacta est


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2006)

bah alors personne n'est chaud d'activité ludique ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Oh bah si moi toujours ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ludique ?



t'as perdu le b et le r sur ton clavier?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2006)

Ok mais à part un burger quizz chez wam  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'as perdu le b et le r sur ton clavier?


un rubbiks Cube ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Un celebrity taboo ?

Je sais pas moi vous avez quoi en stock ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'as perdu le b et le r sur ton clavier?




Aaaaah c'était ludique qu'il y avait d'écrit ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Bizarre, ange_63 n'a pas encore posté... 

Bon, moi Finn, tu sais ça me va.  Si j'ai ma traditionnelle visite à Vulcania, alors je serai la plus heureuse. Le reste...  Ah, oui et aussi faire la bise à Giscard, parce qu'il est


----------



## ange_63 (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ange_63 n'a pas encore posté...


Si si je suis là... 



> Bon, moi Finn, tu sais ça me va.  Si j'ai ma traditionnelle visite à Vulcania, alors je serai la plus heureuse. Le reste...  Ah, oui et aussi faire la bise à Giscard, parce qu'il est



  finalement on va rester sur l'idée du quad là hein....  
Je vois le fils de Giscard (Louis) vendredi je lui fais une bise pour toi? :rateau: 

:hein: Non mais ça va pas non, à la rigueur je lui serre la paluche mais pas plus lol


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

euh...


----------



## pim (5 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah alors personne n'est chaud d'activité ludique ?





			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois le fils de Giscard (Louis) vendredi je lui fais une [...]





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien lue pipe quelque part [...]



   :love:


----------



## dada didouda (5 Avril 2006)

AES au pays des volcans c'est chaud bouillant !  

Pour le kart, j'avoue que ça fait un peu cher pour moi aussi...



			
				Finn a dit:
			
		

> bah alors personne n'est chaud d'activité ludique ?





			
				WebO  a dit:
			
		

> t'as perdu le b et le r sur ton clavier?



Le lub et le lud peuvent très bien se marier... enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien


----------



## ginette107 (5 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que je vous tiens, quid du resto ?
> Sinon barbeuc' à l'arrache au lac de Servières ?




Resto:
Le devant c'était pas cher et correct moi j'ai trouvé  
Les papilles truffade oblige c'est pas mauvais non plus...

Sinon pour un pique-nique à Servières plutôt bonne idée et on peut enchainer sur une rando à la banne d'Ordanche, activité peu onéreuse :love: et puis on peut toujours faire le quad le jour après :


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Pour le kart, j'avoue que ça fait un peu cher pour moi aussi...



Pour un peu moins cher on peut se faire une virée en VTT du côté de Laschamps... y'a un loueur et des chemins sympa avec de quoi se remuer un peu ou plus calme en fonction.

Pour faire un tour à cheval... ou alors ptete le lundi de Pâques... faut voir.
Budget à prévoir: 18euros par personnes. 2h30 d'activité en deux groupes. Mais difficile de prendre plus de 12 personnes sur les deux heures d'activités...
Par contre pour le repas de midi y'a une bonne truffade au GR, un resto de Laschamps


----------



## ginette107 (5 Avril 2006)

Cheval ça me tente :love:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Avril 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Pour un peu moins cher on peut se faire une virée en VTT du côté de Laschamps... y'a un loueur et des chemins sympa avec de quoi se remuer un peu ou plus calme en fonction.


En effet j'y ai fait du VTT samedi dernier! Avec la boue c'est un peu difficile mais ça se fait!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> la boue c'est un peu difficile mais ça se fait!


 
Non, en fait non, rien... C'est tellement facile...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2006)

quad ?
chwal ?
VTT ?
à pied ?
à quatre pattes sur VGE ?


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quad ?
> chwal ?
> VTT ?
> à pied ?
> à quatre pattes sur VGE ?


à quatte pattes *sous* VGE


----------



## ange_63 (5 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quad ?
> chwal ?
> VTT ?
> à pied ?
> à quatre pattes sur VGE ?



à pied *sans* VGE!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

A pwoal *sans* VGE. 

Sinon, le VTT pkoi pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> le VTT pkoi pas.



Vite Tourne Toi !!!

Tu penses qu'il est d'accord !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2006)

A genoux dans VGE


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vite Tourne Toi !!!
> 
> Tu penses qu'il est d'accord !!!!


 
J'avais bien autre chose... mais bon...  

Bon, sinon, que dire... le cheval c'est pas trop mon truc, mais pourquoi pas essayer...


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> le cheval c'est pas trop mon truc, mais pourquoi pas essayer...




vu la taille, essaye plutôt le poney ! 

moi, j'ai plein d'amis poneys, quand je les visite, j'arrive toujours par la porte de Derrière, c'est confiant un poney.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Oui pourquoi pas ... Ca doit bien faire un paquet d'année que je suis pas monté à cheval ... Ca peut être drôle ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vu la taille, essaye plutôt le poney !
> 
> moi, j'ai plein d'amis poneys, quand je les visite, j'arrive toujours par la porte de Derrière, c'est confiant un poney.




Oui mais lui maintenant il les bouffe les poneys !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Ok pour moi, c'est réglé: balade à poney, et à la broche le soir au bord du lac pendant que les autre nous rejoignent à VTT dans la boue...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour moi, c'est réglé: balade à poney, et à la broche le soir au bord du lac pendant que les autre nous rejoignent à VTT dans la boue...



tout à fait d'accord!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2006)

Tiens, tiens, ça devient intérressant :rose:



Dommage, je suis déjà pris


----------



## ange_63 (5 Avril 2006)

Une proposition comme une autre pour manger des spécialités...


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition comme une autre pour manger des spécialités...



ils ont bien pris la photo... on voit pas la route qui passe juste devant


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour moi, c'est réglé: balade à poney, et à la broche le soir au bord du lac pendant que les autre nous rejoignent à VTT dans la boue...



Si vous trouvez pas de poney, je pourrais faire l'affaire, sexuellement parlant...


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

on parle de poneys et de manière sexuelle ? avec du chocolat alors ?


----------



## pim (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on parle de poneys et de manière sexuelle ? avec du chocolat alors ?


Non avec du Nutela :love:

Prerima ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

héhéhé... ça promet quand même ! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2006)

Oulà, je vais regretter de ne pas venir :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2006)

A J-7 (environ), je vous laisse finir les préparatifs (les invités de dernière minute, resto, activités, tapis rouge). S'il y a des parisiens qui descendent dès le vendredi soir, faisez moi signe, on prendra le train ensemble


----------



## prerima (8 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Non avec du Nutela :love:
> 
> Prerima ?



 :love:


----------



## gibet_b (8 Avril 2006)

Y quoi de prévu finalement ?


----------



## dada didouda (8 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Y quoi de prévu finalement ?



Nutella avec Prerima


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Y quoi de prévu finalement ?



De prévu ? Plein de trucs !
D'organisé ? bah comme d'hab, c'est le foutoir, mais c'est çà qu'est bon


----------



## iteeth (10 Avril 2006)

Décidement, jvais jamais pouvoir voir vos têtes, ce week-end jvais a montlu...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A J-7 (environ), je vous laisse finir les préparatifs (les invités de dernière minute, resto, activités, tapis rouge). S'il y a des parisiens qui descendent dès le vendredi soir, faisez moi signe, on prendra le train ensemble



Oui je te ferai signe !


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Nutella avec Prerima



On va refaire les même photos qu'en Février




​

  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je te ferai signe !



A priori je suis chez Henri  vendredi après-midi pour une soutenance. Si t'es dans les parages, on pourra peut-être décoller ensemble.

Sinon, je propose comme resto samedi soir  "le Chardonnay" (plats du terroir).
Si cela vous convient, manifestez vous rapido pépito afin que prerima :love: puisse effectuer les réservations mercredi.


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je propose comme resto samedi soir  "le Chardonnay" (plats du terroir).
> Si cela vous convient, manifestez vous rapido pépito afin que prerima :love: puisse effectuer les réservations mercredi.



... il est possible de faire faire des menus au Chardonnay en fonction du nombre de convives.


----------



## ange_63 (10 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je propose comme resto samedi soir  "le Chardonnay" (plats du terroir).
> Si cela vous convient, manifestez vous rapido pépito afin que prerima :love: puisse effectuer les réservations mercredi.



Le Cahrdonnay ça me convient!!!  :love: 



heuu sinon pour une autre fois il y a le Serin av Albert Elisabeth (j'suis passée devant ce matin), se sont des spécialités auvergnates.   





SERIN (LE)
Ouvert du lundi au vendredi de 12h à 14h et de 19h à 23h. Fermé en août.

Menus de 11 &#8364; à 26 &#8364;. À la carte : autour de 15 &#8364;.
Truffade maison. Pounti. Fricassée d'escargots flambée à la Verveine verte du Velay. Feuilleté au bleu d'Auvergne.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A priori je suis chez Henri  vendredi après-midi pour une soutenance. Si t'es dans les parages, on pourra peut-être décoller ensemble.
> 
> Sinon, je propose comme resto samedi soir  "le Chardonnay" (plats du terroir).
> Si cela vous convient, manifestez vous rapido pépito afin que prerima :love: puisse effectuer les réservations mercredi.



Je suis censé y passer en fin de semaine. Donc y'aura sûrement moyen de se retrouver là-bas pour partir ! 

Quant au resto, Moi ça me convient bien aussi !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je propose comme resto samedi soir  "le Chardonnay" (plats du terroir).
> Si cela vous convient, manifestez vous rapido pépito afin que prerima :love: puisse effectuer les réservations mercredi.



Connais pas, une bonne occas' donc


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Avril 2006)

je ferais surement un passage éclair ce week-end pour le resto! (peut-être accompagnée...:love

 pour revoir vos petites bouilles !  

 a très bientôt...


----------



## pim (11 Avril 2006)

Je change de status... Mais pas de panique, je ne suis pas trop loin  En fait je prévois déjà d'avoir trop de boulot pour passer plus que quelques heures éparses avec vous... 

je viens  :
- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )
- Stargazer (tiens ma gourmande je te tiens chaud comme ça )
-dada didouda (c'est hot dog ici )

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)
- pim


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos) [/QUOTE]


----------



## ginette107 (11 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Décidement, jvais jamais pouvoir voir vos têtes, ce week-end jvais a montlu...




Quelle idée d'aller à montlu ...


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle idée d'aller à montlu ...



Mais quelle idée  

*Je VEUX retourner à MONTLUCON

J'M MONTLUCON*

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:​


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

J'étais pas inscrit :hein: :rateau: ??

je viens  :
- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- WebO (tiens je suis sous ange_63...  )
- Stargazer (tiens ma gourmande je te tiens chaud comme ça )
-dada didouda (c'est hot dog ici )
- chandler_jf (jusqu'au dimanche soir) 

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)
- pim


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2006)

resto Le Chardonnay samedi soir (heure à préciser) :

- prerima
- Finn
- ange63
- webO
- stargazer
- ginette107
- chandler
- maccossy
-

Voici une 1ère ébauche de liste. Merci de la compléter, modifier, ajouter si besoin 
Les réserv' seront closes demain


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Hé hooooooooo toc toc toc y'a quelqu'un ??

Bon alors les pt'tit loup !!!! 

Pour le Chardo vous voulez qu'on essaye de voir pour un menu ?? 
Pour l'heure on table plus pour le second service non ?? 

Pour le cheval* ? le VTT* ? 

Bon j'ai ouvert ma boite a question ... ouvrez celle à réponses / suggestions :rateau: 

Sinon je propose 14h00 I9 à Cocteau. Il y aura du monde ? 

_* un petit modèle c'est possible ?? car depuis tout ch'tit j'ai pris l'habitude de freiner avec les pieds  _​


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

... j'ai le droit ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

tu veux pas répondre


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je propose 14h00 I9 à Cocteau. Il y aura du monde ?



Ouais apparemment j'ai entendu dire qu'elle était pas mal ... On se retrouve dans la file ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais apparemment j'ai entendu dire qu'elle était pas mal ... On se retrouve dans la file ?



ça roule :love: 
On enchaîne par la rétrospective Nutella à Fiin'land ? 
Tu crois que Dadadidouda va avoir un prix cette année :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Il va faire un temps idéal pour une sortie à cheval ou en vélo non ???


----------



## ange_63 (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je propose 14h00 I9 à Cocteau. Il y aura du monde ?



MDR :rateau:  



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il va faire un temps idéal pour une sortie à cheval ou en vélo non ???



Attends ne temballes pas, j'ai l'même à la maison et ça change tous les jours les prévisions! :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Attends ne temballes pas, j'ai l'même à la maison et ça change tous les jours les prévisions! :rateau:



Chuttttt !!!!! 
Les anges ont pas de sexe mais des fois s'ils avaient pas de langue :rateau: 

Il fait beau en Auvergne et on a du bon vin ... rappelle toi


----------



## ange_63 (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Chuttttt !!!!!
> Les anges ont pas de sexe mais des fois s'ils avaient pas de langue :rateau:
> 
> Il fait beau en Auvergne et on a du bon vin ... rappelle toi



:love: 

Ho ouiii que du bon vin hummmm


----------



## iteeth (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau en Auvergne et on a du bon vin ... rappelle toi



Du bon vin? ah jsavais pas...  
Bon jpeux pas venir samedi, mais par contre vous allez peut-être boire un verre vendredi soir? non?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

Oui je me souviens d'ailleurs de la pub que tu nous en avais faite en Suisse ..


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon jpeux pas venir samedi, mais par contre vous allez peut-être boire un verre vendredi soir? non?





C'est la cérémonie d'ouverture vendredi soir.

Note 1 : penser à dire au resto qu'on attend encore du monde un peu plus tard :rateau: 
Note 2 : pas la peine de courir partout les kebab place de Jaude est ouvert :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est la cérémonie d'ouverture vendredi soir.
> 
> Note 1 : penser à dire au resto qu'on attend encore du monde un peu plus tard :rateau:
> Note 2 : pas la peine de courir partout les kebab place de Jaude est ouvert :rateau:




Ca mérite presque un court cette histoire !  

Avec un vedette américaine le petit gars en bleu !


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite presque un court cette histoire !


tu as toujours les photos  ho les belles lumières ...  



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec un vedette américaine le petit gars en bleu !


T'es malade ... trop cher même s'il est _bankable_ (US accent dans le texte svp)
En plus j'ai lu dans voilou qu'il était en désintox de Nut'


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu as toujours les photos  ho les belles lumières ...



Non je crois pas ... Mais c'était un beau bout de trottoir quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## iteeth (11 Avril 2006)

donc ya quoi de prévu vendredi soir?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> donc ya quoi de prévu vendredi soir?



Pour l'instant nada  
On se tient au courant ici ou par MP  
Tu auras l'occasion de revenir sur le forum en fin de semaine ?


----------



## iteeth (11 Avril 2006)

pas de soucis jsuis là tout les soirs...


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Avril 2006)

resto Le Chardonnay samedi soir (heure à préciser) :

- prerima
- Finn
- ange63
- webO
- stargazer
- ginette107
- chandler
- maccossy
-Ti'punch (je termine le boulot vers 20h... donc si on pouvait dire pour 21h au resto


----------



## ange_63 (11 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je me souviens d'ailleurs de la pub que tu nous en avais faite en Suisse ..


HEuuu pub!!! Nannn une dégustation voyons!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

Ouais mais je parlais plutôt de tes commentaires qui donnaient envie d'y goûter ... :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je parlais plutôt de tes commentaires qui donnaient envie d'y goûter ... :rateau:


Donnais envie vraiment??? :mouais: En tout cas vous avez tous pu vérifier par vous-même les goûts subtils de ces vins 
 Pourvu qu'au resto on est pas un vin d'auvergne


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

> je viens  :
> - Finn
> - prerima
> - Cossy
> ...






			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> resto Le Chardonnay samedi soir (heure à préciser) :
> 
> - prerima
> - Finn
> ...



il y en a 3 qui :
- sont en grève de la faim pour lutter contre le CPE 
- sont au régime pour pouvoir rentrer dans leur maillot de bain


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il y en a 3 qui :
> - sont en grève de la faim pour lutter contre le CPE
> - sont au régime pour pouvoir rentrer dans leur maillot de bain



je pense que si Pim ne vient pas c'est pour rentrer dans son bikini


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je pense que si Pim ne vient pas c'est pour rentrer dans son bikini



il est plus naturiste


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Du bon vin? ah jsavais pas...
> Bon jpeux pas venir samedi, mais par contre vous allez peut-être boire un verre vendredi soir? non?



On peut se donner rdv chez ouam vendredi soir pour un pot et aviser de la suite nan ?


----------



## dada didouda (12 Avril 2006)

resto Le Chardonnay samedi soir (heure à préciser) :

- prerima
- Finn
- ange63
- webO
- stargazer
- ginette107
- chandler
- maccossy
-Ti'punch (je termine le boulot vers 20h... donc si on pouvait dire pour 21h au resto   
-dada didouda (come back in macG)


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai réservé le resto pour samedi , en ce qui conerne l'horaire pour essayer de contenter tout le monde  , j'ai dit : 20h45 !


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Avril 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réservé le resto pour samedi , en ce qui conerne l'horaire pour essayer de contenter tout le monde  , j'ai dit : 20h45 !



Parfait !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

Comme je l'ai dit à Finn, je ne suis plus certain de venir.  

Mais tout va bien hein...  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit à Finn, je ne suis plus certain de venir.
> 
> Mais tout va bien hein...  :love:




Mais viens avec elle !!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réservé le resto pour samedi , en ce qui conerne l'horaire pour essayer de contenter tout le monde  , j'ai dit : 20h45 !




Non ça me va pas ça ....  

Mais c'est juste pour pas être d'accord !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Mais viens avec elle !!




Avec elle(s) ... 

Mais c'est une très bonne idée en effet !


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est juste pour pas être d'accord !



Il parait que dans ce resto il n'y a pas le choix, menu imposé


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que dans ce resto il n'y a pas le choix, menu imposé




Tu veux dire que je devrai prendre comme tout le monde sans pouvoir faire mon joueur ?


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que je devrai prendre comme tout le monde sans pouvoir faire mon joueur ?



   

 


mais non t'inquiète :love:​


----------



## pim (12 Avril 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je pense que si Pim ne vient pas c'est pour rentrer dans son bikini



Non, non, c'est juste pour pouvoir me payer un MacBook quand il sortira ! Pates-sauce tomate encore pour quelques mois


----------



## pim (12 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il est plus naturiste



Depuis au moins 18 ou 20 bonnes années. Ce qui ne me rajeunit pas. Mais laisse de sacré bons souvenirs d'activités forts ludiques :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit à Finn, je ne suis plus certain de venir.
> 
> Mais tout va bien hein...  :love:




Ahhh !!! 

 toi aussi tu viens en Bretagne ?  


Viens à deux si tu veux


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

N'ayant malheureusement pas le don d'ubiquité, je vais essayer la téléportation...

 Bises à tous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est juste pour pouvoir me payer un MacBook quand il sortira !



à Pâques ou à la Trinité ... 

On les reconnait bien là les auvergnats :rateau:


----------



## iteeth (13 Avril 2006)

Moi jsuis libre vendredi soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2006)

Chérie :love:  c'est à quelle heure l'apéro chez nous ?


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chérie :love:  c'est à quelle heure l'apéro chez nous ?



Disons vers 20h00 !


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Avril 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réservé le resto pour samedi , en ce qui conerne l'horaire pour essayer de contenter tout le monde  , j'ai dit : 20h45 !


 
c'est combien le supplément salade ?? 
:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Avril 2006)

vous serez encore là vers 23h?

edith: je parles du vendredi soir évidemment!


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> vous serez encore là vers 23h?
> 
> edith: je parles du vendredi soir évidemment!




C'est fort  possible, finn ne devrait pas arriver avant 22h !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2006)

je viens  :
- Finn
- prerima
- Cossy 
- macinside : je viens uniquement pour cossy :love:
- Ti'punch
- Ginette107: je viens uniquement pour Ti'punch :rateau:  
- takamaka
- Ange_63 
- Stargazer (tiens ma gourmande je te tiens chaud comme ça )
-dada didouda (c'est hot dog ici )
- chandler_jf (jusqu'au dimanche soir) 

je viens peut-être :mouais: :

- valoriel
- sonnyboy : je viens uniquement pour surveiller mackie....
- Alèm (viens si on b****...)
- pim


je viens pas :rateau: :
- Bilbo (se libérer un week-end de Pâques est "Mission impossible". C'est con je ne pourrais pas surveiller sonny)
- iMax: en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax
- Franswa : Un anniversaire d'une Breizhouse que je n'ai pas le droit de manquer sinon pan pan cul cul... (y aura peut être encore des photos) 
- Webo. Cette fois c'est fixé. Enormes bises à tous.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Avril 2006)

Il faut aller chercher des people à la gare ??? Si ça vous arrange ... 

@WebO :  
Bon week-end à toi aussi. Amuse toi bien  .Bises


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

C'est incroyable, je suis malade  comme pour le festival du Court. Je ne le suis pourtant pas souvent  

M'enfin, je viendrais faire un tour sur le fil, si ça va mieux et que j'ai un ptit moment pour viender vous retrouver, sans que ma miss fasse la tronche :rose: 

Rien à voir, mais vous êtes pas clair... Un moment on a l'impression qu'il y a qq ch d'organiser ce soir, un coup non... Si j'ai bien compris, vous allez casser la croute demain soir au resto ? Quoi d'autre ?

Je sais, je suis un bon gros boulet :mouais:


----------



## iteeth (14 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir, mais vous êtes pas clair... Un moment on a l'impression qu'il y a qq ch d'organiser ce soir, un coup non... Si j'ai bien compris, vous allez casser la croute demain soir au resto ? Quoi d'autre ?
> 
> Je sais, je suis un bon gros boulet :mouais:



Ben apperement on passe chez finn pour aviser pour la suite mais il sera pas là avant 22h, bon j'ai compté tt ceux qui viennent et si je ne me trompe pas, on devrait être plus de 60...


----------



## ginette107 (14 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir, mais vous êtes pas clair... Un moment on a l'impression qu'il y a qq ch d'organiser ce soir, un coup non... Si j'ai bien compris, vous allez casser la croute demain soir au resto ? Quoi d'autre ?
> 
> Je sais, je suis un bon gros boulet :mouais:



Ce soir apéro chez finn et prerima ( penserai à vous  moi être à Montlu :rateau: )
Demain soir resto à 20h45 au Chardonnay
le reste impro:love:  suivant météo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














et envie des uns et des autres (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Bon webo tu passes à quelle heure ce soir ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> en vacances quelques centaines de km plus au sud avec Mlle iMax


Bon je prends pas le risque de tomber sur iMax même par hasard... je serais donc des votres...  

non, je déconne... enfin... sauf à propos d'iMax :rateau:  ...


----------



## dada didouda (14 Avril 2006)

Finalement, en raisons d'imprévus, je n'arriverais que demain dans l'après midi à Clermont... bonne soirée à vous ce soir et à bientôt !


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est bien apéro chez Finn & Prerima ??? 
Je passe chercher Ange vers 20 h45.
A tte


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon je prends pas le risque de tomber sur iMax même par hasard... je serais donc des votres...
> 
> non, je déconne... enfin... sauf à propos d'iMax :rateau:  ...


Gaffe, je risque bien de passer d'ici ces prochains 4 mois


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Avril 2006)

it's theee finaal couuuntdoooooom tududuuuudu !


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2006)

Voilà un peu de friture...  ... en attendant le passage des Cloches... :rateau: 


Have fun avec sol, cerveza, chicas y chicos, ... enfin la totale quoi...  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

Goooooooooooood Moooooooooooooorning Clermont ! 

p'tit déj' avant de faire euh ... :hein: ... bah on sait pas encore :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

Et une petite balade au Puy de Pariou ou au Puy de la Vache cette après-m' pendant qu'y fait pas encore trop mauvais ca vous tente les gens ? 
Euh et qui a une voiture avec plus de 2 places ?


----------



## iteeth (15 Avril 2006)

Très sympa la soirée hier soir, domage que je ne puisse pas venir ce soir, je pense que ça risque d'être sympa en fin de soirée...!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa la soirée hier soir, domage que je ne puisse pas venir ce soir, je pense que ça risque d'être sympa en fin de soirée...!



Pourquoi qu'"en fin" ?


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi qu'"en fin" ?



 

Toasted ... 
Rapide ... il est pas maître du jeu pour rien :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite balade au Puy de Pariou ou au Puy de la Vache cette après-m' pendant qu'y fait pas encore trop mauvais ca vous tente les gens ?
> Euh et qui a une voiture avec plus de 2 places ?



 
Faut que je vire le vélo ....
When ??? Des nouvelles de Dadadidouda ??


----------



## iteeth (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi qu'"en fin" ?


 
Ah, il manque le smiley ivre mort...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite balade au Puy de Pariou ou au Puy de la Vache cette après-m' pendant qu'y fait pas encore trop mauvais ca vous tente les gens ?
> Euh et qui a une voiture avec plus de 2 places ?



La fessée à Amandine d'abord.  Non mais!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

Oui on a essayé de l'appeler mais c'était pas le bon :rateau:  
- Allo dadadidouda ?
- hein ? Z'êtes qui vous ?
- MacG, AES ! 
- ...




Plus sérieusement il semble que le nancéen ne sera pas des notres ce vikend


----------



## iteeth (15 Avril 2006)

Une fessée? Des photos des photos!!!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La fessée à Amandine d'abord.  Non mais!



On y travaille, on y travaille ... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On y travaille, on y travaille ... :love:



Les brainstorming ça va un moment.   

Bises.. j'vous laisse, j'ai d'autres chats à... fesser.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> When ???



Dès que tout le monde est paré, nan ? Ici, 50 % des troupes sont prêtes 
Qui qui manque ? Ange, Ginette, autres ?


----------



## dada didouda (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui on a essayé de l'appeler mais c'était pas le bon :rateau:
> - Allo dadadidouda ?
> - hein ? Z'êtes qui vous ?
> - MacG, AES !
> ...



Il semblerait... le prochain train pour Clermont étant du genre nocturne... et même un peu aventurier, on finit le trajet en bus... à quand le TGV Nancy-Clermont Ferrand ?



> NANCY VILLE	 02h45
> PARIS EST	 06h42
> 
> PARIS GARE DE LYON	 08h47
> ...



Plus sérieusement je crois que je ne vais pas pouvoir venir.... :hein: :rose: 

zut


----------



## ange_63 (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dès que tout le monde est paré, nan ? Ici, 50 % des troupes sont prêtes
> Qui qui manque ? Ange, Ginette, autres ?



 alors pas tout à fait prète non plus, j'ai pas fini de manger :hein:
 mais j'ai une voiture aussi (et 3 places de libres  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2006)

faut se magner, car 1/ le ciel se couvre, 2/ les filles sont super motivés là et ca va pas durer


----------



## ange_63 (15 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> faut se magner, car 1/ le ciel se couvre, 2/ les filles sont super motivés là et ca va pas durer



Arff ok j'suis prète j'passe vous chercher?
Jeff t'es prêt aussi?


----------



## ange_63 (15 Avril 2006)

Si il pleut j'ai rien pour me protéger


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Avril 2006)

Sans vouloir vous décourager...l'orage est prévu pour maintenant...:mouais:
it's belote time...


----------



## dada didouda (15 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous décourager...l'orage est prévu pour maintenant...:mouais:
> it's belote time...



je suis de tout coeur avec vous :rose:  

ici à nancy il ne pleut pas...


----------



## iteeth (15 Avril 2006)

A montlu 40° à l'ombre et c'est plage et drap de bain...


----------



## ange_63 (15 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous décourager...l'orage est prévu pour maintenant...:mouais:
> it's belote time...



harfff ça fait c****  
Bon alors belote time?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> harfff ça fait c****
> Bon alors belote time?



Oui Oui ! 

Alors ramène tes f... enfin vous pouvez passer quoi !


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui Oui !
> 
> Alors ramène tes f... enfin vous pouvez passer quoi !



en route


----------



## ange_63 (15 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui Oui !
> 
> Alors ramène tes f... enfin vous pouvez passer quoi !



Oki, j'ariiiiive ( home sweet home alors)


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est bien avec le Net c'est que s'il pleut à Clermont tu peux quand même trouver des copains


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous décourager...l'orage est prévu pour maintenant...:mouais:
> it's belote time...



Moi j'ai encore pris un coup de soleil sur la tronche...


----------



## prerima (15 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai encore pris un coup de soleil sur la tronche...



Pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche !



Une couche ??

Tu sais nous ici, on a déjà enlevé pas mal de couches... c'est tee shirt et tongues...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une couche ??
> 
> Tu sais nous ici, on a déjà enlevé pas mal de couches... c'est tee shirt et tongues...



Menteur!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Mouais, maintenant qu'j'ai le budjet pour le sud, bof bof, s'il y a des tongues.


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

Bien rentrée  
Alors cette belote de comptoire??? :rateau: :love: 
Bonne nuit à demain


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

:rateau: bis (désolée des p'tits soucis avec Vbubul )


----------



## ginette107 (16 Avril 2006)

Bonjour les gens  
Programme de la journée :

Vais rejoindre Ti'punch à Laschamps pour manger  
Il a l'air de faire beau je vous informe du temps en montange et on pourra peut être faire GRS là-haut :rateau:  ou en tout cas se ballader


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Menteur!



Casse pas le plan bordel !!! Sont pas censés savoir qu'hier il pleuvait !!!


----------



## iteeth (16 Avril 2006)

Alors pas trop dur le réveil? Et ben, ça doit être bien beau à voir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

Ca va graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave 

Partamos pour le puy de la vache ? ! 
C'est quasi sea, sex and sun !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

Qui qu'a laissé ses clopes et sa tunasse ?


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qui qu'a laissé ses clopes et sa tunasse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

bravo monsieur, vous repartez avec un magnifique panier garni


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bravo monsieur, vous repartez avec un magnifique panier garni



tu m'envoi cossy par la poste au passage ? :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bravo monsieur, vous repartez avec un magnifique panier garni



... et de deux  
Pour la 4.0 je me fais le jambon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu m'envoi cossy par la poste au passage ? :love:



On ne paie pas les frais d'expédition, va falloir venir retirer le colis


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca va graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave
> 
> Partamos pour le puy de la vache ? !
> C'est quasi sea, sex and sun !


  yes ! 
Motivé?
c par où qu'il faut passer? Par l'appart ok j'arrive  :d


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> yes !
> Motivé?
> c par où qu'il faut passer? Par l'appart ok j'arrive  :d



tt 2 suiT ?


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tt 2 suiT ?



C'est comme vous voulez!!!  
enfin quand vous voulez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

Oui maintenant c'est bien !


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui maintenant c'est bien !



ha bon ok mais y en a un qui n'est pas pret visiblement!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui maintenant c'est bien !



vous êtes prêts !!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On ne paie pas les frais d'expédition, va falloir venir retirer le colis



envoi en contre remboursement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes prêts !!!!



ben oui


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ben oui



30' montre en main


----------



## ange_63 (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ben oui


J'arriveeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> envoi en contre remboursement



et moi j'y gagne quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2006)

En route mauvaise troupe  
(officiellement on va se baigner dans la lave en fusion, mais en fait je vais les perdre à Vulcania :rateau:  niark niark ! )


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'y gagne quoi ?




14 euros 50


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2006)

pffff c'est n'importe quoi ce fil...  

ptain, on voit que golf n'est plus là... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2006)

Qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?



mange_63.


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Avril 2006)

_... updated _


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> _... updated _



Et ce nouvel avatar alors?


----------



## ginette107 (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens


Salut!!! 
Bien dormi?


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!!!
> Bien dormi?



dure nuit

:sleep:


----------



## ginette107 (17 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!!!
> Bien dormi?




oui merci :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

Bon vous en êtes où?


----------



## iteeth (17 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous en êtes où?



j'ai comme l'impression que tout l'monde récupère...:sleep:


----------



## ginette107 (17 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme l'impression que tout l'monde récupère...:sleep:


un peu en effet


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

Arff ok.
en tout cas j'ai pas perdu mon temps maintenant Mail et iChat fonctionnent et je sais faire des icônes sous PhotoShop   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous en êtes où?



cafééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé wooooooooohho hooooooooooo caféééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## ange_63 (17 Avril 2006)

Alors bon cafééééééé!!! 
Je file...je vais faire un coucou  à mes parents!! Et vi Paques oblige...  
A+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Avril 2006)

stargazer is in da train


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme l'impression que tout l'monde récupère...:sleep:



C'était trop sage cette année : clic-clac is still alive :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Avril 2006)

*THANKS FOR ALL*






                  ​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> stargazer is in da train




Et là il est en su casa !


----------



## dada didouda (18 Avril 2006)

Alors, cette AES ?

quel fut le programme ?






_encore désolé d'avoir du annuler au dernier moment..._


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Alors, cette AES ?
> 
> quel fut le programme ?



fesséesssss


----------



## iteeth (18 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Alors, cette AES ?
> 
> quel fut le programme ?
> 
> ...



Ben moi jvais pas te raconter le week-end car j'ai malheuresement pas pu être là(une autre fois! ) mais la soirée de vendredi chez finn était vraiment sympa.


----------



## dada didouda (18 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> fesséesssss



les détails !!!


----------



## iteeth (20 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> .... mais la soirée de vendredi chez finn ....



...et marie bien entendu...


----------



## iteeth (27 Avril 2006)

Bon ben jvois que tout le monde a quitté les lieux...
Et des photos alors???


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Et des photos alors???



On avait oublié de mettre une péloche


----------



## iteeth (27 Avril 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On avait oublié de mettre une péloche



Mais bien sûr... :bebe:


----------

